# Finishing white materials



## apicius9 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi, just tapping into the collective wisdom. I am working on a few handles that have Elforyn - 'artificial ivory' - in them. It's basically plastic but it attracts dirt like crazy and I keep thinking some kind of protection would be good. What would you guys use? A few layers of Epoxy, CA glue with sanding in between? Something else? Btw, I also have white bone and wonder about the same thing, had planned on CA glue unless someone has a better idea.

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## Darkhoek (Aug 7, 2011)

A layer of CA would definately seal it off. I would still polish off the outer CA layer so that only the open cells are filled with ca and the surface is Elforyn. CA gets way to shiny for my likng....

DarKHOeK


----------



## jmforge (Aug 7, 2011)

The first trick is to not use black AO sandpaper. I discovered that on a piece of walrus ivory.:biggrin: Some of the times that I have used stuff like stabilized wood, I have put a VERY thin "slip coat" of epoxy on them,which basically meant that any little blobs of epoxy that oozed out when i glue up the handle got rubbed into the finish instead of being removed with WD 40 like I do with stag. It is so thin that you can actually kind of hand buff it when you put it on and then go back and smooth and shine it up later when everything dries


----------

